# Frames ohne Scrollbar



## Robert Steichele (20. April 2004)

Ist es möglich, die Scrollbars in einem Frameset zu verstecken, so dass sie nicht angezeigt werden die Frames aber trotzdem scrollbar sind?


----------



## SilentWarrior (20. April 2004)

http://selfhtml.teamone.de/html/frames/eigenschaften.htm#scrollbars

Du musst dir aber im Klaren darüber sein, dass dann nur noch Leute scrollen können, die entweder ein Mausrad besitzen oder wissen, dass man durch Markieren des Textes oder mit den Pfeiltasten ebenfalls scrollen kann.


----------



## Onkel-Timo (21. April 2004)

oder mit dieser einstellung


```
<body scroll="auto" ...>
```

so wird die scrollbar angezeigt wernn sie nötig ist, und nur dann. ansonsten ist nix zu sehen =)


----------



## Pardon_Me (21. April 2004)

Oder:  du passt die Farben des Scrollbars an den Hintergrund an...
Das funktioniert dann aber natürlich nur bei Browsern, die das unterstützen...


----------

